# period



## 20551 (Jun 30, 2006)

hi i havent been on my period for a monthnow am normaly regular could it be cancer i was bleeding for 1 day then it stoped can has any one been through this


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are lots of reasons for a missed period, and it should be checked out, but I do not think cancer is anywhere near the main reason.Some people can have missed periods from stress (and if there is any chance you are pregnant get tested) and that includes the physical stress of too much activity or not enough food especially if you are thin.K.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about cancer. I usually have heavy long 6-7 periods but occasionally I have the light few day period. I would guess your problems are stress or hormone related. I've been on the Pill for about 4 years now I went on it because I was getting light bleeding throughout the month rather than once a month. The doctor said it was my hormones so she put me on the pill and I don't have probs anymore. Wait another month and see what happens if it isn't normal again go to the doctor.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi and welcome. Don't worry, most of us have missed a period at one time or another and like Kathleen said, there could be a lot of reasons. Cancer is unlikely. Is it possible you could be pregnant? If not, just relax and see what happens with your next cycle, if things are still messed up check with your doc. Take care.


----------



## 21167 (Apr 20, 2006)

I have lost count the amount of times I havent got a period or been late - the reasons vary from stress to nothing at all. Any chance of you being pregnant? I wouldnt worry at all x


----------



## 20551 (Jun 30, 2006)

> Originally posted by superstar:hi i havent been on my period for a monthnow am normaly regular could it be cancer i was bleeding for 1 day then it stoped can has any one been through this . am not pregnet being having some pains i put on bit of weight and i feel tired most of the time i do exerciing


----------

